# Hello from southeastern Wisconsin.



## CtyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

aspen- Close up the dead colony to prevent robbing. Then put your pkg. in it, when it arrives.


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Close up the dead hive. When you see dandelions, split your strong hive and distribute the resources of the dead out between the two. Let the queenless split raise it's own queen by making sure it has a frame of eggs. This will control swarming, knock back varroa in the queenless hive, replace your loss for free and give you options when your package arrives. 

When your package arrives, sell it locally because folks that forgot to order on time are willing to buy it for $100+, or hive it as a third colony or put it in a nuc with a frame of honey and sealed brood for sale in June for a tidy profit. 

Welcome and Warmest regards.


----------



## aspenlawn (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks all!
I just closed up the dead colony and I may just attempt the split. I have an empty nuc on standby for just in case...... Hope it is warm where you are, cause it sure ISN'T HERE!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brian!


----------



## CtyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Brian, Sent you a PM if interested contact me.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------

